

Microsoft Silverlight to back Ruby, Python in browser - aneesh
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/09/microsoft-silverlight-back-ruby-python-browser

======
mechanical_fish
My personal alternative is to read _Javascript: The Good Parts_ and just get
better at Javascript.

I don't see the sense in adding a fiddly, potentially fragile additional layer
of code to the client side -- to say nothing of tying myself to _Microsoft_
\-- just so that I can use Ruby syntax instead of Javascript syntax. Yeah, I
like Ruby, but it's not like Ruby is some kind of massive feature or
performance win. It _might_ be different if the browser only supported
assembly language, or FORTRAN, but Javascript is pretty nice.

I mean, what's next? A Python port of jQuery to run in your Python-enabled
Silverlight application? Don't we have something better to do?

------
urlwolf
Bah! who needs a microsoft-backed product when you have _why?:
<http://hackety.org/2008/06/09/dismantlingBrowserPlus.html>

:)

